# Sagan Signs Fan's Boobies!



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow! Must be nice  !

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oUWakT8eu7I?version=3&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" height="360" width="640"></object>


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

One of the best autographs ever signed, good job - yes, being a young cycling rock star must be nice!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheered in Europe...that would potentially be a lawsuit in the U.S. Bravo, Peter!:thumbsup:


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

@erion929, here in canada if you even look you will get slapped and charged lol


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Ahhhhahhhaah!!! That guy keeps making me laugh! I love the youthful enthusiasm. When shown the video he says "is good." Good stuff...


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

The sport needs a new Cipo.


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

yeah that mountain stage was exciting... we need more of that in this Tour


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

he has a funny voice


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Good to know he likes girls.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought he said "I feel a right tit".


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

cin, cin!!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

There is a funny Peter Sagan parody account that mentioned this.

https://twitter.com/TweeterSagan/status/224875962112802817


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

You could tell from the looks of him that he's playa. Super cyclist with normal young man desires.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Think I just found my new favorite cyclist.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah definitely the coolest cyclist to come around in a while. Glad to see an Eastern European finally showing some promise. I am going to have trouble deciding who to route for in Paris, Cav or Sagan.

Sagan must get more @$$ than the rest of the peloton combined.

Was the guy patting him on the back trying to say, thanks for singing my wife’s boobie (we are getting it tattooed on tonight) or hey you just touched my wife’s boobie!?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Most amusing comment is his final comment on the matter.

"One of the greatest autographs ever."
"Yeah, ha hah. Good job."


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

"Eez Goot"

Already looking forward to future TdFs to follow him. Seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Now I'm jealous...


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> he has a funny voice


Reminds me of those computer generated voices of those 80's computers (think the 1983 Matthew Broderick movie Wargames -- "Shall we play a game?")

He is a rather amusing guy, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*If anyone deserves a Porsche ... Sagan does!*

Sagan Set To Win Porsche In Paris | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## wisco0890 (Jul 13, 2012)

haha nice video


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Like ! Cycling pervs around the world approve this !


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

so that's 2 things I have in common with Sagan... we both like bikes and boobs


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> so that's 2 things I have in common with Sagan... we both like bikes and boobs



Ah, a third thing: You both talk funnay  ! 

Yeehaw  !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Like ! Cycling pervs around the world approve this !



:lol:


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

1/ Give the young guy credit for knowing the smiling and, ummm, bubbly Miss/Mrs LeopardPrint would be receptive and appreciative. 

2/ Cippo would have added his cell number or handed her his bidnizz card.

3/ Mr LeopardPrint will be enjoying some mileage out of that move.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

This forum needs an "Autograph Girls" section!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I love this guy. He's my new favorite pro cyclist. I love people who know when to be serious and when to have fun. He gets it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

T K said:


> I love this guy. He's my new favorite pro cyclist. I love people who know when to be serious and when to have fun. He gets it.



I wonder if it's because he hasn't signed a humongous contract yet. Where the sponsors want results, etc. :shrugs:


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> I wonder if it's because he hasn't signed a humongous contract yet. Where the sponsors want results, etc. :shrugs:


Well, even if your contract says you have to be like the Cannibal. Taking a small break, away from the bike wouldn't hurt him, in fact he will win more fans. Getting too serious in this sport is boring.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

doesn't even look like she wanted him to do it... anyone else see her asking for that??

still the man tho


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

OneGear said:


> doesn't even look like she wanted him to do it... anyone else see her asking for that??
> 
> still the man tho



She did look surprised.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm disappointed. I thought I was going to see a real boob, not just the flat land portion. Now, if Sagan had real guts, he would have borrowed some lipstick from the girl, smeared it on his lips and then planted a big kiss right on her boob, then sign his name right next to it. But, he's young. He'll learn.


----------

